# International marketing



## Selena (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello! I'm a student from Russia and now I'm writing an article about international marketing. So, I wanna know about Australian marketing. Does it has any distinguishing features? Please, help me!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

What features do you have in mind? One thing that comes to my mind is that it is focused on how you can save money and then how you can spend your additional savings that you got on that better deal.


----------



## Selena (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think that it's a marketing. Because marketing is the activity, set of institutions, and processes for creating, communicating, delivering, and exchanging offerings that have value for customers, clients, partners, and society at large.


----------



## Selena (Feb 11, 2012)

Detex, i really need your help. Or may be someone else can help me.
before registering there i asked my friend and he said people in this forum did help me. No way that he was wrong!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Selena...

I see you have already found wikipedia definition. In today's business environment marketing is nothing else but set of techniques to promote product/brand/company to potential customers. Each company focuses on something different. Some examples from Australia

- iSelect offers customers deals on various insurances. They guarantee that they will find the cheapest price or customer will receive $499 back. Marketing materials related to this include TV advertisement showing iSelect employees contributing to $500 and one of them steals $1 to buy a snack which results in $499 in the sack. 
- A few months ago Mitsubishi used a technique of showing various people who "love that car"
- Hyundai often mentions its "best Australia car" reward and highlights its price

Marketing in Australia often focuses on price and service. Legal companies advertise that they can win any case and how many years experience they have (service). Banks advertise that they have the lowest interest rate on their loans (price). IT companies advertise their product and often focus on price. Other car companies often advertise free bonus items. Each company has different ways of attracting customer's attention. 

As for market research which is part of marketing, it most often involves phone interview conducted in the evening. 

What else would you like to know?


----------



## samanthalewis (Feb 20, 2012)

international marketing is the multinational process of planning and executing the conception, pricing, promotion and distribution of ideas, goods, and services to create exchanges that satisfy individual and organizational objectives...

n simple words international marketing is the application of marketing principles to across national boundaries. However, there is a crossover between what is commonly expressed as international marketing and global marketing, which is a similar term.

Why to choose Australia in International Marketing??
- Strong economic credentials
- Growing foreign investment
- Democratic and Politically Stable
- Business Friendly Regulatory Enviornment
- Cost Competitive Location
- Strong and Sophisticated Financial Services Sector


----------



## Selena (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks everybody! And don't you know any successful marketing effort? Please, name some of them!


----------



## allisonsmith (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Selena
Marketing in Australia is nothing different from other countries.
You should indulge in some research on the major companies advertising strategies and campaigns.Grab the overall idea of the market and then deliver your ideas.


----------

